# video drivers Radeon Vega 8 & FreeBSD 12.2



## Todd McComb (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm in the midst of a new build of a FreeBSD 12.2 system, and am unable to get xorg to start in other than low res frame buffer mode.  I've tried installing drm-kmod & amdgpu, but no luck.


----------



## Todd McComb (Sep 1, 2021)

This is the onboard graphics for a Ryzen 3 3200G.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2021)

FreeBSD 13.0 has a much newer version of graphics/drm-kmod. You might want to give that a shot.


----------



## Todd McComb (Sep 1, 2021)

How likely is this to be the problem?  I'd rather not have to redo the install for a "maybe".


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 1, 2021)

Todd McComb said:


> How likely is this to be the problem?



The graphics drivers for 12 are from a linux kernel version where vega and newer were not yet supported.

12.x: *4.16*
13.x: *5.4.92*


----------



## Todd McComb (Sep 1, 2021)

Works in 13.0.

(Now I have to figure out what I messed up in my haste, after carefully setting up 12.2 over the course of days.  Sigh.)


----------

